# Holly at 7 weeks



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Still got to wait 3 weeks!!! Picture of Holly with our breeders red toy poodle puppy. Holly in her new crate (breeder has started crate training for me) with Millie and Natasha the cat


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, she's adorable. I'm coming to Devon on Wednesday - walking the south west coastal path from Bigbury to Torquay - hoping the weather is kind! It was walking down there last year( Torquay to Lyme Regis) that I made the decision to have a Cockapoo. Maybe next year I'll bring Lottie with me...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Holly is gorgeous, bet you can't wait !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Holly is lovely ... You've probably said before.. so apologies in advance.. but i was going to ask was the poodle her dad, but from the picture I would assume not


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is lovely, can't wait to meet her on 31st xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Holly is delightful... 

She is getting a great integration into family life before she comes to her forever home. Your breeder sounds perfect, the crate training has started, Holly is mixing with other animals and she is living in the house around the family.... Only 3 weeks to go .. yippy


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Holly is lovely ... You've probably said before.. so apologies in advance.. but i was going to ask was the poodle her dad, but from the picture I would assume not


Her dad is not the one in the pic, he is the one you said before whos name has just escaped me Albert/Arthur?????


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Awwww Hollies so lovely - what a beautiful colour too - bet u can't wait!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Holly is gorgeous! Very similar colour and coat to my Ellie 

Hope the next 3 weeks go by very quickly for you!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh I love her!! Gorgeous.


----------

